
Brain-Interface Technology Advances Provide Clearer Insight into Visual System - breck
https://www.cmu.edu/dietrich/news/news-stories/2017/december/neuroscientists-engineers-new-eeg.html
======
jalk
Wow - add better sensors and you get more data - who would have thought. I
suspect that the there is more to this than what the author of the press
release managed to write

~~~
NateyJay
The article abstract
([https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29176609](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29176609))
says that the old "nyquist density" sensor arrays were designed to capture the
theoretical maximum amount of data present. But it turns out those models were
wrong.

------
rdruxn
This seems like a no-shit sort of finding and hardly seems deserving of this
article’s hyperbole. You add more electrodes, you get more information with
diminishing returns. This seems like the CogSci version of adding a 5th blade
to a razor.

